# ports-mgmt/poudriere and tsort: cycle in data warning



## amiramix (Mar 22, 2016)

I noticed that ports-mgmt/poudriere started to show this message:


```
tsort: cycle in data
tsort: gtk2-2.24.29_1
tsort: cups-2.1.3_1
tsort: dbus-1.8.20
tsort: xmlto-0.0.28
tsort: w3m-0.5.3_5
tsort: cycle in data
tsort: cups-2.1.3_1
tsort: dbus-1.8.20
tsort: xmlto-0.0.28
tsort: fop-2.0_1
tsort: apache-ant-1.9.4
tsort: openjdk8-8.72.15
tsort: openjdk-7.95.00,1
tsort: cycle in data
tsort: apache-ant-1.9.4
tsort: openjdk8-8.72.15
tsort: cups-2.1.3_1
tsort: dbus-1.8.20
tsort: xmlto-0.0.28
tsort: fop-2.0_1
tsort: cycle in data
tsort: ghostscript9-base-9.06_12
tsort: cups-2.1.3_1
tsort: dbus-1.8.20
tsort: xmlto-0.0.28
tsort: dblatex-0.3.7_1
tsort: tex-dvipsk-5.995_1
tsort: texlive-texmf-20150523_3
tsort: texlive-base-20150521_7
```

In the tsoft.c code it's noted as warning, not error. I thought cycles in ports are fatal. Has anything changed?


----------

